# Home-Made Mashed Potatoes



## bookslover (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm getting a hankering for some good old, home-made, from scratch, mashed potatoes. Now, I know how to make them. What I'm interested in finding out is - how do you "tweak" them; that is, what do you add to them to get a flavor you want?

In other words, what's your favorite way to make mashed potatoes?


----------



## Davidius (Apr 27, 2008)

Mmmm, mashed potatoes are my favorite side dish. I like them best with garlic.


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's how to tweak potatoes and make them stellar.


1.Once the potatoes are finished boiling and their completely cooked through. Take them out of the water and drain them thoroughly.

2. Place them on a baking sheet and set them in the oven for 5-7 minutes on 375. What your doing is evaporating any excess moisture that will be in the potatoes. 

3. Once their done in the oven place them back in the pot that you boiled them in and add some cream and butter. If you have a kitchen mixer use this. Be sure you don't over mix the potatoes or you'll have glue.

4. Now, the cream and butter amount depends on how rich you like them.

5. Season appropiately with salt and white pepper. Be careful with white pepper. It has more of a punch than the more mature black.


Here are some alternatives to cream and butter.

1. Garlic, Olive oil, and chives

2. Roasted Garlic and olive oil

3. Horseradish with fresh minced horseradish into the spuds.


----------



## gene_mingo (Apr 27, 2008)

don't forget that you can add sour cream to them as well.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 27, 2008)

Finely shredded cheddar.


----------



## Grymir (Apr 27, 2008)

Salt, pepper, and garlic. Real Butter and Milk. I'm a professional and that's what I do. I also rake in the compliments from my patrons. Good ole mid-west food!!


----------



## Grymir (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh yea, did I mention gravy. Lots of gravy. Beef, chicken, pork, brown. Even melted butter if you will. Gravy. Mmmm.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 27, 2008)

Ditto on what he said. My wife's pedigree is Oklahoman and Texan and that's just how she makes them: the butter, the pepper, the salt and garlic (but she uses cream, not milk) - wonderful stuff.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 27, 2008)

As Lloyd Bridges might have said in "Airplane," 

"I picked the wrong week to give up eating!"* 

BTW, I like them with real butter melting on top. Garlic is nice too. So is chedder cheese.

* The Lindora Medical Clinic people have me on 750 cal/day. Potatos are my VERY favorite food and they are NOT on the diet.


----------



## Vonnie Dee (Apr 27, 2008)

Everyone has such good ideas. I like ranch dressing in my potatoes. You can either use bottled ranch instead of the cream (don't skip the butter) or you can use ranch mix and keep the cream.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 27, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> As Lloyd Bridges might have said in "Airplane,"
> 
> "I picked the wrong week to give up eating!"*


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks, brother! After only looking at that picture, I have to go back on the three day protein-only diet to induce ketosis again! They are charging more than $100/wk for this program. Cut that out!!!


----------



## bookslover (Apr 27, 2008)

Great ideas so far, folks. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 27, 2008)

good going guys. now my mouth is watering.


----------



## caoclan (Apr 27, 2008)

Roasted garlic, shredded cheese, salt, pepper, rosemary, butter, sour cream.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't know how she makes them but when my Mom makes mashed potatoes fights break out when the bowl gets low.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 27, 2008)

caoclan said:


> Roasted garlic, shredded cheese, salt, pepper, rosemary, butter, sour cream.



That sounds real good. But, I think I'd lose the Rosemary, and garnish the top of the mashed potatoes with some bacon bits (that's real bacon crushed up---not that fake stuff you get in the plastic bottle).


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2008)

After boiling, and "drying" the spuds I add; roasted garlic, heavy cream, butter, sour cream, cream cheese, salt, and pepper.

Mix with a kitchen mixer.

Back when I did some catering I would get jobs based on my potatoes. People would call and ask if I was "the guy with the famous mashed potatoes?"


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks, Kevin. My cholesterol just went up 20 points...

(I must admit, they sound wonderful.)


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> Thanks, Kevin. My cholesterol just went up 20 points...
> 
> (I must admit, they sound wonderful.)



I know what you mean! I don't eat them anymore, BTW. Well, maybe once or twice a year...


----------



## Dena (Apr 29, 2008)

my fave. way to make them is with red potatoes (they are sweeter), milk, salt & pepper, garlic, sour cream and cream cheese.

yummmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------

